# Wild game steak recipe (Mustard Venison)



## fourthwind (May 16, 2010)

I got this recipe from a book a few years ago, and have made a few tweaks over the years. I got a few requests for it, so here it is. It works on any kind of steak including lamb. I typically use loin, sirloin, or back strap steaks for this.

Mustard Venison

Marinade for 6 to 12 hours in the following marinade.

Marinade:
1 Tbsp Dijon Mustard
1/4 cup canola oil
3 Tbsp Red or white Wine (I prefer white in both sauce and marinade)
2 Tbsp Worcestershire
1/2 onion sliced
2 cloves fresh garlic minced
Ground pepper to taste. About a 1/4 tsp for mine

This is enough for about 4 to 6 small loin, sirloin, or back strap steaks

Get a grill going. I like a nice hot lump coal fire with either mesquite or oak.

Before grilling the meat get a sauce pan out and start the following sauce. Do not add the mustard until just before serving.

Sauce: 
1 shallot chopped fine
1 Tsp real butter
1 Tbsp Flour
1/4 cup Red or white wine
1/2 cup beef stock 
2 to 3 Tbsp Dijon Mustard
Salt and pepper to taste

Melt the butter in the pan on med high. Make sure not to burn the butter. If it turns brown start over. Add the chopped shallot to the skillet with the butter and sauté for 2 to 3 minutes. Add flour and cook for another minute. Stir constantly. Deglaze with the wine while scraping the bottom of the pan for about 10 to 15 seconds, then add the beef stock. Bring to a simmer, then turn the heat down to low. 

Now take the steaks out of the marinade (discard marinade) and throw them on the grill. Should only take a few minutes a side for med rare. Do not overcook them! Internal temp should be 135 at most. Pull them off, and let them rest on the counter while you do the final step to your sauce. The final step is to add that Dijon and stir until incorporated. Plate the steaks, and drizzle the sauce over the top. Serve and enjoy. It may sound a bit involved, but once you get into it, it's actually quite simple, and it will impress your guests. 

Enjoy


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 16, 2010)

Have to try that on my daughter's first buck!  thanks!


----------



## rbranstner (May 16, 2010)

I am always looking for new ways to eat all of my venison steaks. Thanks


----------



## bob1961 (Jun 2, 2010)

thx mark for posting this instead of sending all those pm's you said you have been getting...........bob

....


----------

